#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > 動物新聞剪影 >  >  [轉]從路上撿回一隻流浪小狗，直到狗兒長大後居然會「夜半狼嚎」才發現.......

## 狼王白牙

>>> 轉自 PTT01 娛樂新聞  2016-10-11<<<

      故事要從過年前說起，住在西安市鳳城的李先生與朋友吃完飯後，在路邊發現了瑟瑟發抖的小狗，小狗滿身是傷十分可憐，於是李先生於心不忍下帶牠回家治病，也帶去打了狂犬病疫苗。閒暇時也會帶小狗在社區溜溜，人狗間培養了相當深厚的感情，「*我覺得牠就像普通的狼狗一樣，從沒想過可能是狼。*」李先生說。



直到小狗長大後，居然連續好幾晚都發出了“夜半狼嚎”狗兒的真實身分才曝了光，社區裡的居民發現狼嚎竟來自樓下拴著的“大狗狗”後，都不敢讓孩子一個人下樓玩了。



市民報警後，民警聯絡了西安市野生動物管理局，由於先前接過幾次把狗認為狼的誤報，還以為又是隻哈士奇或狼犬，結果確實是頭狼！由於經過人類飼養馴化，看到主人來還會立刻起身，舔主人的手撒嬌。

看到棍子才露出野性，上前撲咬


但由於是野生動物，飼養需申請野生動物繁殖許可證，但就算有證還是不能在社區飼養。目前大灰狼已經移交給秦嶺野生動物園照顧。

聽起來很不可思議，事實上，還真的有家庭養狼。白俄羅斯首都明斯克以北250公里的Zacherevye村，有戶人家從五年前就把狼都寵物養。這家的爸爸Oleg Selekh是當地一處獵場的看守人。

10歲的女兒Alisa也跟狼的感情相當好，甚至可以騎在背上

看起來就像是披著狼皮的小狗狗


羨慕嗎？但你要有能控制這種情況的覺悟


雖然狼看起來帥氣，畢竟還是野生動物，屬於大自然難以適應人類社會。也常有人為了新鮮和特別，飼養珍稀的野生動物，最後因為破壞力野性太強而棄養，造成生態和環境的浩劫。為了自己和他人的生命安全，還是在家裡養狗就好了。

===============================================

記得《北京衛視》的《檔案》這個節目曾經播出由小說改編的《美女与狼的母子情缘》，看了好溫馨，希望有足夠的荒野讓野生動物生活啊。

----------

